# Want to feel old?



## severine (Aug 20, 2008)

Students entering college for the first time this fall were generally born in 1990.

For these students, Sammy Davis Jr., Jim Henson, Ryan White, Stevie Ray Vaughan and Freddy Krueger have always been dead.

Harry Potter could be a classmate, playing on their Quidditch team.
Since they were in diapers, karaoke machines have been annoying people at parties.
They have always been looking for Carmen Sandiego.
GPS satellite navigation systems have always been available.
Coke and Pepsi have always used recycled plastic bottles.
Shampoo and conditioner have always been available in the same bottle.
Gas stations have never fixed flats, but most serve cappuccino.
Their parents may have dropped them in shock when they heard George Bush announce “tax revenue increases.”
Electronic filing of tax returns has always been an option.
Girls in head scarves have always been part of the school fashion scene.
All have had a relative--or known about a friend's relative--who died comfortably at home with Hospice.
As a precursor to “whatever,” they have recognized that some people “just don’t get it.”
Universal Studios has always offered an alternative to Mickey in Orlando.
Grandma has always had wheels on her walker.
Martha Stewart Living has always been setting the style.
Haagen-Dazs ice cream has always come in quarts.
Club Med resorts have always been places to take the whole family.
WWW has never stood for World Wide Wrestling.
Films have never been X rated, only NC-17.
The Warsaw Pact is as hazy for them as the League of Nations was for their parents.
Students have always been "Rocking the Vote.”
Clarence Thomas has always sat on the Supreme Court.
Schools have always been concerned about multiculturalism.
We have always known that “All I Ever Really Needed to Know I Learned in Kindergarten.”
There have always been gay rabbis.
Wayne Newton has never had a mustache.
College grads have always been able to Teach for America.
IBM has never made typewriters.
Roseanne Barr has never been invited to sing the National Anthem again.
McDonald’s and Burger King have always used vegetable oil for cooking french fries.
They have never been able to color a tree using a raw umber Crayola.
There has always been Pearl Jam.
The Tonight Show has always been hosted by Jay Leno and started at 11:35 EST.
Pee-Wee has never been in his playhouse during the day.
They never tasted Benefit Cereal with psyllium.
They may have been given a Nintendo Game Boy to play with in the crib.
Authorities have always been building a wall across the Mexican border.
Lenin’s name has never been on a major city in Russia.
Employers have always been able to do credit checks on employees.
Balsamic vinegar has always been available in the U.S.
Macaulay Culkin has always been Home Alone.
Their parents may have watched The American Gladiators on TV the day they were born.
Personal privacy has always been threatened.
Caller ID has always been available on phones.
Living wills have always been asked for at hospital check-ins.
The Green Bay Packers (almost) always had the same starting quarterback.
They never heard an attendant ask “Want me to check under the hood?”
Iced tea has always come in cans and bottles.
Soft drink refills have always been free.
They have never known life without Seinfeld references from a show about “nothing.”
Windows 3.0 operating system made IBM PCs user-friendly the year they were born.
Muscovites have always been able to buy Big Macs.
The Royal New Zealand Navy has never been permitted a daily ration of rum.
The Hubble Space Telescope has always been eavesdropping on the heavens.
98.6 F or otherwise has always been confirmed in the ear.
Michael Milken has always been a philanthropist promoting prostate cancer research.
Off-shore oil drilling in the United States has always been prohibited.
Radio stations have never been required to present both sides of public issues.
There have always been charter schools.
Students always had Goosebumps.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice list...I wonder if they have one for people like me who were born in 1979....back when I was a young-un..we had tape decks and ET and Back to the Future were the big movies..

And yes I use Pert Plus...JEA!!!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2008)

I had the "I feel old experience" this past Monday.  One of the things I do outside the office is I'm a part time instructor at The University of Connecticut School of Dental Medicine.  This past Monday was the yearly faculty orientation that we have for the course I teach.  The brand new 1st year students (most just graduated college in May and are 21/22 on average) were all there and attending basically a student activities fair.  My god did they all look young to me   What really had it sink in/hit home, is that that was me walking around in that same lobby *15 years ago*(and it really does just seem like yesterday).

+1 on the Pert Plus too!


----------



## noski (Aug 20, 2008)

...and I can still smell purple mimeograph ink from school.


----------



## Paul (Aug 20, 2008)

I feel old without any help thankyewvurrymush....


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 21, 2008)

Last fall I transfered into a 4 year College.  Before that it had taken me 3 years to get my 2 year degree at a community college, because of major changes.  

At the new school I had to take a few classes that are required for all incoming students, so basically it was just me and a entire class of Freshmen.  So here I was as a 21 yr. old(like most 4th year college students) and I would guess half of the rest of the students were 17..........Made me feel real old.


----------



## severine (Aug 21, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Last fall I transfered into a 4 year College.  Before that it had taken me 3 years to get my 2 year degree at a community college, because of major changes.
> 
> At the new school I had to take a few classes that are required for all incoming students, so basically it was just me and a entire class of Freshmen.  So here I was as a 21 yr. old(like most 4th year college students) and I would guess half of the rest of the students were 17..........Made me feel real old.


Honey, that's nothing.  I'm going back this fall at 31 to join a bunch of these youngins at college!    But I get your point... it took me 4 years after high school to get my 2-year degree... then I took a break for a while and went back at 26 for an academic year... then took a break again until now.  It's much different when you're an "older" student.


----------



## frozencorn (Aug 21, 2008)

They never tasted Benefit Cereal with psyllium.

Kids these days, I tell ya....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2008)

frozencorn said:


> They never tasted Benefit Cereal with psyllium.
> 
> Kids these days, I tell ya....



Do you mean psilocybin??


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 21, 2008)

couple more in case they were missed:

The internet has always been wide spread
There's always been either a bush or clinton as president
There has never been a time when Law & Order wasn't on television


----------



## drjeff (Aug 21, 2008)

noski said:


> ...and I can still smell purple mimeograph ink from school.



Mmmm, mimeograph ink.  That stuff made taking a nap on your test paper GREAT!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 21, 2008)

Don't need that damn list 2 feel OLD - I am OLDER than friggin DIRT, BUT will NEVER  GET OLD 




PS I had THAT same experience EVERY yr when our FROSH arrived -- I KNEWi t was TIME for me to retire when  their GRANDMA'a looked good enuf to RAVISH   LMAO

 BTW ,Carrie : I did my BA by 21 -------- BUT finished my masters @  38 ----- then started my PhD  so late bloomers RULE in my book --NO substitute for "experience" and focus


----------



## drjeff (Aug 21, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> PS I had THAT same experience EVERY yr when our FROSH arrived -- I KNEWi t was TIME for me to retire when  their GRANDMA'a looked good enuf to RAVISH   LMAO



LMFAO!!!  Instead of MILF's, I guess you'd call them GILF's!


----------



## dmc (Aug 21, 2008)

I remember being freaked out that people I knew weren't alive to see man land on the moon...
It was such a huge moment for me growing up...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2008)

drjeff said:


> LMFAO!!!  Instead of MILF's, I guess you'd call them GILF's!



My buddy Larry got with a grandma but she was only like 41 and he's in his 30s.  As for college..wow it's been over 7 years since I graduated.  I don't keep in touch with anybody from college anymore although when I'm in NYC I run into former classmates at bars.  I still have anxiety nightmares where I forgot to take an exam which is needed to graduate..doh..anyway..I finished when I was 21 and I sort of wish I took a few extra years in college..just to enjoy the lifestyle before entering "The Real World"...being a skibum in a college town(Bozeman MT home of Montana State University)..that was the best because I got to party like a college student but no classes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2008)

dmc said:


> I remember being freaked out that people I knew weren't alive to see man land on the moon...
> It was such a huge moment for me growing up...



For people my age we instantly think of REM when the topic of Man on the Moon comes up..lol


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 21, 2008)

drjeff said:


> LMFAO!!!  Instead of MILF's, I guess you'd call them GILF's!



ABSOLTUTELY !! my GOOD dr


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 21, 2008)

I feel old when I eat a Swanson dinner and realize that when I was young they came in an aluminum tray and took 45 minutes to cook in the oven.

Also I remeber when my dad brought home our first VCR, it was huge, and I remember when we first got a microwave, an Amana radar range.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2008)

I remember when cars had tape decks..lol


----------



## dmc (Aug 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I remember when cars had tape decks..lol



My first car - 73 Ford Pinto(Orange) - had a sweet 8 track player.

I had Lynyrd Skynyrd "One more from the road"....  Right in the middle of "Freebird" the track would change...  So there would be a clicking noise..  3 seconds of nothing another click then the song would restart...

To this day - when I here or even play that song I think of the track change...


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 21, 2008)

I never understood why they needed that gap on each side of the track change.  A dude I knew made his ownd 8 tracks, and he didn't need to put in the gap.  It continuous through the click.


----------



## dmc (Aug 21, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> I never understood why they needed that gap on each side of the track change.  A dude I knew made his ownd 8 tracks, and he didn't need to put in the gap.  It continuous through the click.



Probably cause I picked up the 8Track in the sale bin at "2 Guys" or "Caldors"


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2008)

I feel old because college girls look like high school girls..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 21, 2008)

I bartend part time, and when I check some ID's, it blows my mind when their DOB is in let's say, March of 1987....... and they are old enough to drink!  They were born and I was a junior in high school!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> I bartend part time, and when I check some ID's, it blows my mind when their DOB is in let's say, March of 1987....... and they are old enough to drink!  They were born and I was a junior in high school!



For sure...Luckily I still get carded occasionally..The girl I'm going out with on Saturday was born in 1986..I'm probably as old as some of her uncles..doh..


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> For sure...Luckily I still get carded occasionally..The girl I'm going out with on Saturday was born in 1986..I'm probably as old as some of her uncles..doh..



I graduated from HS in 86. :-o


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 21, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Last fall I transfered into a 4 year College.  Before that it had taken me 3 years to get my 2 year degree at a community college, because of major changes.
> 
> At the new school I had to take a few classes that are required for all incoming students, so basically it was just me and a entire class of Freshmen.  So here I was as a 21 yr. old(like most 4th year college students) and I would guess half of the rest of the students were 17..........Made me feel real old.



When I got out of the Army and went back to school I was 5 years older than everyone in my class. I got over it pretty quick since everyone was kinda interested in what's up with the old guy. :lol:


----------



## madman (Aug 21, 2008)

I remember when the world was black and white never mind HD !


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 21, 2008)

dmc said:


> Probably cause I picked up the 8Track in the sale bin at "2 Guys" or "Caldors"



or TSS...

But no - pretty much all store bought 8 tracks had that gap...


----------



## dmc (Aug 21, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> or TSS...
> 
> But no - pretty much all store bought 8 tracks had that gap...



i was pretty badass... i had my own 8Track recorder on my stereo...

Also had the portable 8track.. 
This one..


----------



## dmc (Aug 21, 2008)

madman said:


> I remember when the world was black and white never mind HD !



We watched man land on the moon in summer camp...

50 of us crowded around a 10" black and white TV...   
It was a great moment!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2008)

I remember when John Hughes movies were hot..
Remember Max Heeadroom
Michael J Fox was Alex P. Keaten
Reebox pumps were the hot sneaker and I paid $130 for a pair
Vanilla Ice was on the scene..ya know what I mean
Arsenio Hall and Johnny Carson were on Late Night TV
Mr. Belvidere was everybodies favorite Butler
What You Talkin Bout Willis was a hot catch phrase
Charles was in Charge
Camcorders weighed 12 pounds
Only rich people had "Car Phones"
A 16 ounce soda was a large..not a small or medium
McDonalds didn't have the McRib
A rollercoaster with a single loop was a big deal
A John Oates moustache was considered fashionable on a 20-something man
Oregon Trail on the computer was the ill shiz-nit
Trading in the Atari 2600 for a 8-bit Nintendo was a big deal
Everybody was dancing on the ceiling..what a feeling
It was O.K. to Walk Like an Egyptian


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 21, 2008)

I remember:

Actually having to get up off the couch to change the TV channel!
Getting your entire collection of kitchen glassware from the gas station when you filled-up.
Getting up at 6:00 in the morning on Saturday's, and having to watch those stupid outer space puppets while waiting for cartoon's to begin. 
45's
Triple features at the Drive-in's
The Jolly Green Giant - Ho Ho Ho (no not Santa!)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 21, 2008)

i remember when TV  FIRST came out .i was about 5 years old 

 WE had the first set  in the neighborhood bcuz i was unable to go to school ( I had Rheumatic Fever) and had to stay bedridden for a year  and my parents wanted me to socialized so all the neighborhood kids came to watch TV , TV STARTED daily at 5 PM with the Howdy Doody Show  but was off by 11 pm 

A biggie was The LONE Ranger on saturday nite and Red Skelton on Sunday nite .


----------



## dmc (Aug 21, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> i remember when TV  FIRST came out .i was about 5 years old
> 
> WE had the first set  in the neighborhood bcuz i was unable to go to school ( I had Rheumatic Fever) and had to stay bedridden for a year  and my parents wanted me to socialized so all the neighborhood kids came to watch TV , TV STARTED daily at 5 PM with the Howdy Doody Show  but was off by 11 pm
> 
> A biggie was The LONE Ranger on saturday nite and Red Skelton on Sunday nite .



wow...  yeah...  Thats old....


----------



## dmc (Aug 21, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I remember:
> 
> Actually having to get up off the couch to change the TV channel!



Remember when cable TV first came out and the remotes were on a wire attached to a box... Each station had it's own button....  Different banks of buttons were controlled by a slider switch...

If your pressed the button for the porn channel half way down and jiggled the the bank selector - you could see the picture... kinda...  But in the days before internet porn...  that was a BIG deal...  

Friends would come over just to watch...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 21, 2008)

dmc said:


> Remember when cable TV first came out and the remotes were on a wire attached to a box... Each station had it's own button....  Different banks of buttons were controlled by a slider switch...
> 
> If your pressed the button for the porn channel half way down and jiggled the the bank selector - you could see the picture... kinda...  But in the days before internet porn...  that was a BIG deal...
> 
> Friends would come over just to watch...



Yup, I remember that too.  Plus, from that era, I remember when MTV actually played music and *most* of it was decent!   And even when that wired cable box with the slider switch had no MTV or ESPN


----------



## dmc (Aug 21, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Yup, I remember that too.  Plus, from that era, I remember when MTV actually played music and *most* of it was decent!   And even when that wired cable box with the slider switch had no MTV or ESPN



yeah...  MTV was a good station but it didn't take long to realize that it would singly handedly make music suck for decades after... 

MTV was cool.. Cause we used to have to stay up to watch Don Kirshner's Rock Concert to see what bands looked like....


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I graduated from HS in 86. :-o



I was born in 86'!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 21, 2008)

Hell in '86 i was 43 yrs old


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 21, 2008)

and had a kid in 3rd yr of college and one a sr in hs in the fall of '86


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 21, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Yup, I remember that too.  Plus, from that era, I remember when MTV actually played music and *most* of it was decent!   And even when that wired cable box with the slider switch had no MTV or ESPN



Right about the time that video killed the radio star......


----------



## YardSaleDad (Aug 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nice list...I wonder if they have one for people like me who were born in 1979...



http://www.beloit.edu/mindset/2002.php


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2008)

dmc said:


> Remember when cable TV first came out and the remotes were on a wire attached to a box... Each station had it's own button....  Different banks of buttons were controlled by a slider switch...
> 
> If your pressed the button for the porn channel half way down and jiggled the the bank selector - you could see the picture... kinda...  But in the days before internet porn...  that was a BIG deal...
> 
> Friends would come over just to watch...



A friend of mine who looks alot like me told me about watching scrambled porn..:-?


----------



## Philpug (Aug 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I graduated from HS in 86. :-o



You graduated? 



Dr Skimeister said:


> Right about the time that video killed the radio star......



And the significance of this song for 20 points?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 21, 2008)

First song mtv played


----------



## madskier6 (Aug 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I graduated from HS in 86. :-o





Hawkshot99 said:


> I was born in 86'!



I graduated from college in '86!

I definitely remember 8-track tapes.  My family had an 8 track recorder so we could make our own 8 track tapes.  That was fun but I never thought they were better than plain old cassettes.

Both of my current cars have cassette tape decks.  And they're both 2004 vehicles.  I use the tape decks in those cars very often.

I also remember watching the moon landing on TV.  Quite an event!


----------



## ripzillia (Aug 21, 2008)

So ya think your old. 
Member when gas was 25 cents a gallon and cars had 400 h.p. stock!
Didn't have COLOR TV till I was in the 5th grade.
Wolfman Jack was the late night radio DJ.
Board games were fun.
Kieth Richards was still alive.
People waved with all their fingers.
Coke was something you drank.
You actually have been to Viet Nam and made it back.
Seems like just yesteryear.:roll:


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 22, 2008)

Kieth Richards is still alive.

But you made me feel young.


----------



## ski220 (Aug 22, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Right about the time that video killed the radio star......


 

The Buggles.

Makes me feel old as I do the math and relize that I was ski bumming before half of the AZers were born.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 22, 2008)

Keith Richards  would survive total thermonuclear war   : D  i mean c'mon the dude shock smack in his eyeball


----------



## dmc (Aug 22, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> i mean c'mon the dude shock smack in his eyeball



wait....

is that wrong?  Cause i didn't get the memo....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 22, 2008)

The  dude wears Toilet paper THINGYS in his hair  ----------------H'mm relapse   brain bake  perhaps ???

ROFLMAO


----------



## ripzillia (Aug 22, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Kieth Richards is still alive.
> 
> But you made me feel young.


Ummmm that one went right by ya kid.:wink:
Didn't his mom help him with that eyeball thing? W.Dad.


----------



## dmc (Aug 22, 2008)

ripzillia said:


> Ummmm that one went right by ya kid.:wink:
> Didn't his mom help him with that eyeball thing? W.Dad.



And you served it up nice too....




Was that before of after he snorted his dad's ashes?


----------



## dmc (Aug 22, 2008)

Keith is STILL one of the best rhythm guitar players the world has seen..

Speaking of old rhythm guitar players...  Bob Weir...    He needs to shave that santa beard off...


----------



## Terry (Aug 23, 2008)

dmc said:


> i was pretty badass... i had my own 8Track recorder on my stereo...
> 
> Also had the portable 8track..
> This one..


I had one of those. would play the same track over and over until you pushed the plunger. Any 8track player we had in cars never worked right. You would have to shove a match book under the tape to get it to play. One day we got drinking and took an 8track tape apart and rewound it backwards. That really screwed with your mind when you played it drunk!


----------



## hardline (Aug 24, 2008)

the day i new i was getting older was:
i was hitting on this young little yum yum honey at a bar and were talking about tv's or tv shows and i said i remember when i ad to use the UHF knob to watch some tv stations. she looked at me with a blank stair for a second then said wasn't that a movie with wierd al. i had to explain that tvs used to have dials.


----------



## AMAC2233 (Aug 24, 2008)

I wasn't even born yet in 1986...


----------



## Skier75 (Aug 24, 2008)

Okay, I going for it....my first car I bought in 1976 was a 1969 Pontiac Bonneville convertable, light green on the bottom and white top, white vinyl seats with a 8-track and a stick shift on the floor, had V8 engine and THAT was stylin, back then...Very cool with either Heart, The Bee Gees, or Fleetwood Mac just blarin outta those speakers.......  Now I've really aged myself here... but that's okay, I can live with it....


----------

